
How to Configure a Mail Server Using Postfix, Dovecot, MySQL, and SpamAssassin - btwthehedges
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-mail-server-using-postfix-dovecot-mysql-and-spamassassin
======
bradknowles
From 2014, and uses Ubuntu 12.04.

